# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  کسی با Lazarus برنامه نوشته تا حالا؟میخام یک برنامه دیتا بیس باش بسازم

## takfanar

*کسی با Lazarus برنامه نوشته تا حالا؟میخام یک برنامه دیتا بیس باش بسازم*  برای مک البته

----------


## vcldeveloper

> برای مک البته


برای Mac، در اغلب موارد دلفی XE2 گزینه مناسب تری از Lazarus هست.

----------


## takfanar

سلام وقت شما بخیر دوست گرامی من یک سیسم اپل تهیه کردم xe2 رو هم نصب کردم روی ویندوز با پرا رل توی محیت مک ویندوز رو لود می کنم ولی اتصال بر قرار نمیشه ایا باید برنامه ای روی مک وصل کنم یا تنزیمات خاصی انجام بدم؟

----------


## delphi887

من تا حالا با مک کار نکردم ولی تو لینوکس و ویندوز با Lazarus کار کردم و خوب جواب گرفتم . البته امکاناتش به اندازه XE2 نیست ولی برا یه کامپایلر رایگان حرف نداره و الانم دارم رو یه پروژه با Lazarus و بانک Mysql کار می کنم ( تقریبا داره تموم میشه) . فکر می کنم تو مک هم جواب بده فقط کافیه برنامه تو اون سیستم عامل یکبار کامپایل بشه بعد فایل اجراییش ایجاد میشه و بانک اطلاعاتی اون هم میتونه هر جایی رو شبکه باشه فقط باید ip و پسورد mysql رو داشته باشید .
Lazarus در ویندوز

Lazarus در لینوکس KDE

Lazarus در ابونتو Gnome

Lazarus در Mac

Lazarus در Free BSD

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> سلام وقت شما بخیر دوست گرامی من یک سیسم اپل تهیه کردم xe2 رو هم نصب کردم روی ویندوز با پرا رل توی محیت مک ویندوز رو لود می کنم ولی اتصال بر قرار نمیشه ایا باید برنامه ای روی مک وصل کنم یا تنزیمات خاصی انجام بدم؟


توجه داشته باشید که در کنار XE2 یک PAServer وجود داره که باید اون رو روی OS X نصب کنید.

----------


## champion

لازاروس پلترفم خوبیه و از پشتیبانی و توسعه قوی هم برخورداره یکی از مزیتهای خوبش IDe‌ پیشرفته اون هست که کد نویسی رو واقعا لذت بخش میکنه اببته خالی از اشکال هم نیست برای نمونه اولا اینکه این پلترفرم هنوز نسخه بتا هست و هنوز کامل نشده و مثلا بعضی از پراپرتی های کامپوننتهای اون کار نمیکنه و اگر تو برنامه نیاز خاصی داشته باشید باید حتما خودتون دست به کار شده و کامپوونت رو کامل کنید . 
دوم اینکه کامپوننتهای اماده خیلی کمی برای اون هست و تقریبا از کامپوننتهای معروف مثل Devexpress و fastrep و ... خبری نیست . سوم اینکه توی خودش راهنما نداره و شما باید به صورت انلاین از سایتش استفاده کنید . 
کامپایل برنامه برای سیستم عاملهای دیگه هم بعضا دارای اشکالاتی هست که ممکنه توی یک نسخه دیده بشه . ضمن اینکه شما نمیتوانید از هر کامپوننتی برای برنامه تون استفاده کنید اگر قابلیت استفاده توی سیستم عامل مقصد رو نداشته باشه و این یک مقدار زیادی دست برنامه نویس رو برای استفاده از کامپوننتهای خاص میبنده . البته با همه این توصیفات من خودم 2 پروژه موفق با این پلتفرم انجام دادم و در حال حاضر هم مشغول کار روی کامپایل برای اندروید هستم . در انتها اگر علاقه به کار با چیزهای نا شناخته رو دارید استفاده از لازاروس حتما خوشحالتون میکنه

----------

